# Wood Cube



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

in shops at school i am building a wood cube,, there are 2 things that i need help with though,,

first,, how would i build a core out of wood?

second,, for the colours should i just stain the wood?

oh yea and third,, would turning it make friction that would lite the cube on fire?

any response is appreciated,, thanks


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> would turning it make friction that would lite the cube on fire?



LOL


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > would turning it make friction that would lite the cube on fire?
> ...



imagine getting like a 6 second solve,, ON A FLAMING CUBE!!!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> in shops at school i am building a wood cube,, there are 2 things that i need help with though,,
> 
> first,, how would i build a core out of wood?
> 
> ...



That better be a joke.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > in shops at school i am building a wood cube,, there are 2 things that i need help with though,,
> ...



umm matter + speed = friction
friction + matter = heat
heat + wood = FIRE!!!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> first,, how would i build a core out of wood?


Get a DIY and look at the normal pieces. Then just build the core piece and the six center pieces out of wood, and get normal springs and screws. If you're really hardcore (HAW HAW) you can make the springs and screws out of wood too.



miniGOINGS said:


> second,, for the colours should i just stain the wood?


You could but it would be better to use stickers of some type. That way you would get much better contrast.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> umm matter + speed = friction
> friction + matter = heat
> heat + wood = FIRE!!!



LOL


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > first,, how would i build a core out of wood?
> ...



yea,, i guess i could just use dowel,, i was acutally thinking about wood screws and springs...

anyway,, im kind of running low on stickers, like reallly low,, as in none,, but ill think about it, ,what kind of turning speed could i expect?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > umm matter + speed = friction
> ...



dont you just love cube logic?


----------



## elimescube (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> second,, for the colours should i just stain the wood?



Don't use stainer on the actual pieces. Rather prepare thin tiles of wood and stain them in 6 different colours. I think it would give a "classier" effect, much like one might expect from a non-plastic cube.

You could do even better than stained tiles by using different natural hues of wood for the tiles, but that could get a little expensive for a high school wood-shop project.

Anyway, I've thought of doing something like this before as a nice relaxing project on my free time. I'd love to see pictures or a video once you've finished. Good luck 

*EDIT:* 42nd post!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

is that all you ever say Ellis?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

elimescube said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > second,, for the colours should i just stain the wood?
> ...



thanks,, and i probably would if my times didnt suck,,

i could make tiles of wood,, stain them,, then use wood glue to put them on!!

and i have 12 hours to do this soo it should be ok


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> [anyway,, im kind of running low on stickers, like reallly low,, as in none,, but ill think about it, ,what kind of turning speed could i expect?



Buy stickers from cubesmith (or do the stained panels of wood idea, that's good).

Turning speed for a wooden cube will be pretty bad; wood has much more friction than flat molded plastic. But you should be doing this because it's cool, and not to make yourself a speedcube


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > [anyway,, im kind of running low on stickers, like reallly low,, as in none,, but ill think about it, ,what kind of turning speed could i expect?
> ...



haha yea,, id use it for fewest moves or something like that,, still,, wood the cube flame?


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 20, 2009)

Take a wooden meter stick or ruler, walk over to your door, and start trying to saw the door in half with your measurement utensil. Is there fire?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Take a wooden meter stick or ruler, walk over to your door, and start trying to saw the door in half with your measurement utensil. Is there fire?



the cube has more moving parts,, more friction,, faster speeds (if you can turn that fast) and friction for longer amounts of time


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 20, 2009)

Keep trying the door thing. Seriously...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Keep trying the door thing. Seriously...



ok... wow,, my hand is like really tired


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Wait.... logic?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



sorry,, antilogic


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

...the cube isn't going to catch on fire.

Wood doesn't burn until you get up to at least 150 celsius. (And that's decayed wood, most normal woods won't start until 190-260 celsius. Yes, I looked this up.) There's no way your cube is going to be getting that hot.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ...the cube isn't going to catch on fire.
> 
> Wood doesn't burn until you get up to at least 150 celsius. (And that's decayed wood, most normal woods won't start until 190-260 celsius. Yes, I looked this up.) There's no way your cube is going to be getting that hot.



what was the name of that guy who averaged 15.1 turns per second? if he did R U R' U' for a few minutes im pretty sure it would get kindof hot in there


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > ...the cube isn't going to catch on fire.
> ...



LOL


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

oh yea!! it was Erik!! the current WR holder for the 3x3 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2272&page=3


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > ...the cube isn't going to catch on fire.
> ...



There's no way that it would near 150 Celsius.

Besides, To go that fast you need less friction.

Less friction = less heat.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



you do like saying LOL dont you?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> you do like saying LOL dont you?



Only at things that are really funny.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, guess what else I looked up?

ABS plastic melts at 88 to 125 degrees Celsius. So unless you can literally melt your cube by turning it (which doesn't happen as we all know) you are not going to set a wooden version on fire.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow that's interesting!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 20, 2009)

i want to melt a cube now


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 20, 2009)

if i was you I'd use screws with no springs


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep trying the door thing. Seriously...
> ...



LOL

I can't believe you actually tried rubbing your door with a ruler.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

That sounds so dirty, chuberchuckee.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> That sounds so dirty, chuberchuckee.



Sorry.

But LOL he actually tried it.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't be sorry, it was funny!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

Or if you wanted to be lazy you could paint the faces. I would probably end up doing that.


----------



## qazefth (Apr 20, 2009)

So, what happend to the cube?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just in case, if it really does catch fire when you turn it..I'd like to buy a wooden cube from you. 

I'll bring it to start the next campfire event and people will gasp as I 'solve the cube at flaming speed' to start the fire..literally


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmmm....

Silicone spray = flammeable

if cube + friction = fire
then
(cube + friction) + silicone spray = bomb
or
(cube + friction) + silicone spray = big fire
and
(cube + friction) + silicone spray = bomb + me = terrorist


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, so that's how the terrorists do it....


----------



## panyan (Apr 20, 2009)

i think different types of wood made into thin tiles and then glued on, that would be both beautiful and functioning


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 20, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Silicone spray = flammeable
> 
> ...




Didn't we already establish that we can't set a cube on fire?


----------



## Zaxef (Apr 20, 2009)

lol flaming cube.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 21, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Didn't we already establish that we can't set a cube on fire?



Of course you can, just fix a drill to one side and turn on the drill as fast as it can go. I am serious, that may actually work.


----------



## jason9000 (Apr 21, 2009)

In all likelihood, it will simply melt the plastic - I suspect you will not be able to ignite the cube.

By all means, try.


----------



## Swoncen (Apr 21, 2009)

I think chuck norris could burn a cube.. he looks at it when it's unsolved.. the cube solves itself so fast that it reaches the high temperature that michael looked up and burns itself - better then getting round house kicked..


----------



## Red (Apr 21, 2009)

make sure you don't get splinters when you do build it


----------



## Vryon (Apr 21, 2009)

Honestly, the cube will be on fire if the wood you using now is like " Much worst than sand paper " and solve in " 6 seconds ". You better sand the every wood cubies before putting on


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...



haha shut up


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> if i was you I'd use screws with no springs



yea, i think im going to leave the springs out,, if it worked for rubik's,, it works for me


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 21, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm....
> ...



I put an "If" in there


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't we already establish that we can't set a cube on fire?
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kIBvAnLevo
(anyone know how to imbed youtube videos)

if he didnt set it on fire,, no one will


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 21, 2009)

Code:
[youtube]end of url[./youtube] don't put period
it says in the video gallery




and it embed. Get a browser with spell check. jeezzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like a great way to break in a new cube.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Looks like a great way to break in a new cube.



Unless you have a pop.


----------



## Ton (Apr 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> oh yea and third,, would turning it make friction that would lite the cube on fire?



Use paraffin as lubricant


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > if i was you I'd use screws with no springs
> ...




Rubik's Brand has springs... I'm halfway through modding mine and there's definitely springs.


----------



## alpha (Apr 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



That method will melt the plastic if you're not cautious. 

It happened to my cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...



umm,, really? wow,, i have a rubik's brand from like 14 years ago and it doestn have springs


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm positive there are springs in mine. I can hear them when I turn it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I'm positive there are springs in mine. I can hear them when I turn it.



wow, all my friends' rubik's brands have springs,, but mine doesnt


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

umm should i hollow out the pieces?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 21, 2009)

That would be one hot cube


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

umm just wondering,, could a cube with spray paint for the colours be used in a comp?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 21, 2009)

Check the wca regulations.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

ok,, let me check...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2009)

> Article 3: Puzzles
> 3a) Competitors must bring and use their own puzzles. Competitors may borrow puzzles from other competitors, although both competitors must be ready to compete when they are called for to do so.
> 3b) Puzzles must be in reasonable working order, so that normal scrambling is possible.
> 3c) Competitors must use any colour scheme for cube puzzles, as long as the puzzles show one colour per face in solved state. For other puzzles competitors must use any variation that has the same moves, positions and solutions as the original puzzle.
> ...



doesnt look like it


----------



## jcuber (Apr 22, 2009)

I think they allow the painted DS's, and if anything, paint would be better than stickers/tiles because it its't removable at all.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I think they allow the painted DS's, and if anything, paint would be better than stickers/tiles because it its't removable at all.



yea,, im currently spray painting my rubik's brand and it has AMAZING colour recognition,, ill have to ask though

and ill never have to change the stickers  lol


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 22, 2009)

Using different types of wood for tiles of some sort would look hawt.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 22, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Using different types of wood for tiles of some sort would look hawt.



yea,, im going to use pine, walnut, and aspen but i need three more types of wood,, any ideas?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 22, 2009)

does anyone know some types of wood? ...anybody...?


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 22, 2009)

Oak, cherry, and mahogany.


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 22, 2009)

expensive much


----------



## Poke (Apr 22, 2009)

Pine Walnut Aspen Maple beech cedar...


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 22, 2009)

2 of those he already mentioned and the other 2 are hard to tell apart. I *wood*(shameless, I know) just use different stains if I were you.


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm positive there are springs in mine. I can hear them when I turn it.
> ...



Rubik's Store bought cubes don't use springs, they have this rivet mechanism that might sound like springs.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 22, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



Storeboughts do have springs in them. They also have rivets. If they didn't have springs, you'd have to hold up the D center and push in whichever centers decide to slide out during a solve, not to mention the massive pops.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 22, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Rubik's Store bought cubes don't use springs, they have this rivet mechanism that might sound like springs.



I've already said I've taken mine apart!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 22, 2009)

I hope you have seen video/images of the wooden cube from Hanneke Rijks

We have solved that cube lots of time and many people could eventually get a sub-45 on it!


----------



## Vig (Apr 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I hope you have seen video/images of the wooden cube from Hanneke Rijks
> 
> We have solved that cube lots of time and many people could eventually get a sub-45 on it!



Here is a video of that very wooden cube:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2009)

wow,, um i think mine is going to be aroung 55mm lol


----------



## be_the_truffle (Apr 25, 2009)

All I have to say is:
Fire. Roflmao.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2009)

be_the_truffle said:


> All I have to say is:
> Fire. Roflmao.



we have allready astablished that the cube will not catch fire,, go jar jar


----------



## panyan (Apr 25, 2009)

the one in the video is massive, does it have to be that size if it is wood?


----------



## TheBB (Apr 25, 2009)

They're easier to make, big.

I also don't think Rubik's original wooden cube had springs. I thought that was what you meant.

Anyway, this thread is really hilarious .


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2009)

TheBB said:


> They're easier to make, big.
> 
> I also don't think Rubik's original wooden cube had springs. I thought that was what you meant.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is really hilarious .



haha yea,, im going to make it official size though,, so i can use it in a comp  it should be fuuuuunnn


----------



## TomZ (Apr 25, 2009)

There is no 'official' size for cubes to be used in competitions. But making a standard 57mm wooden cube is going to be hell.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2009)

TomZ said:


> There is no 'official' size for cubes to be used in competitions. But making a standard 57mm wooden cube is going to be hell.



really? i thought that if the 3x3 cube was too far off of 55 or 57 or whatever they could disqualify the times achieved...


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

Why would you want to use it in comp? You might start a fire. 

But seriously, why would you use it in competition?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Why would you want to use it in comp? You might start a fire.



i thought we have already astablished this?!



Ellis said:


> But seriously, why would you use it in competition?



cause i can  what more reason do i need lol


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, why would you use it in competition?
> ...



Well you can also use a regular cube that _doesn't_ suck. But apparently "just because you can" isn't reason enough to use that cube, so why would that be reason enough for your wood cube?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Well you can also use a regular cube that _doesn't_ suck. But apparently "just because you can" isn't reason enough to use that cube, so why would that be reason enough for your wood cube?



lol, cause i dont have a cube that doesnt suck  and my times would be more impresive if i was like "I made a rubik's cube...*and solved it in a minute!!!*  lol


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Well you can also use a regular cube that _doesn't_ suck. But apparently "just because you can" isn't reason enough to use that cube, so why would that be reason enough for your wood cube?
> ...



That's not very impressive though, unless it takes you two minutes with a plastic cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



well depending on how well i can sand it (yes that was intented as a joke  im might just end up being my fastest cube soo who knows,, i could break the sub30 barrier with a wood cube


----------



## qqwref (Apr 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> TomZ said:
> 
> 
> > There is no 'official' size for cubes to be used in competitions. But making a standard 57mm wooden cube is going to be hell.
> ...



57mm is standard, but there is NO provision in the rules regarding the size or weight of your cube. As long as it works like a normal cube, you can use it in competition no matter what size it is. For instance Adam Zamora has used both a keychain 2x2 (24mm) and a huge 2x2 (that thing must've been like 7+ cm) in competition. I'm planning to use a small 3x3 for my next competition, in fact.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 57mm is standard, but there is NO provision in the rules regarding the size or weight of your cube. As long as it works like a normal cube, you can use it in competition no matter what size it is. For instance Adam Zamora has used both a keychain 2x2 (24mm) and a huge 2x2 (that thing must've been like 7+ cm) in competition. I'm planning to use a small 3x3 for my next competition, in fact.



ohh really? COOL!!! thats pretty sweet,, i think i will use it at a comp though if i ever do go to one lol


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> there is NO provision in the rules regarding the size or weight of your cube. As long as it works like a normal cube, you can use it in competition no matter what size it is.



I should copy Tony Fisher and track down a 9cm 3x3 and build it up to a huge 3x3...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > there is NO provision in the rules regarding the size or weight of your cube. As long as it works like a normal cube, you can use it in competition no matter what size it is.
> ...



haha or make a 2 foot wide 3x3


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 27, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



try solving this in competition. If you can even carry it into the room


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Unknown.soul said:
> ...



all i have to say is sham-*WOW*,, sorry about that  45 pounds??? that would be impossible to bring to a comp!!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought the shamwow. It's works... very well, it's shocking.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I bought the shamwow. It's works... very well, it's shocking.



yea,, but ive heard that it doesnt work as well as the commercials,, what do you think of that massive cube?


----------

